# Random Suggestion for Gamers Seeking Gamers Forum



## LightPhoenix (Jan 6, 2004)

Can Search be turned off and on by individual boards?  I really think that having all members able to search the Gamers Seeking Gamers board would be beneficial, if for no other reason than you can find one or two people in your area.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 6, 2004)

Nope, it's either all on or all off. Luckily, there are relatively few threads in that forum; a person can scan all the titles in less than 15 minutes. Not too bad.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 6, 2004)

There is one post in that forum looking for someone in Syracuse.

Here it is:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=1241&highlight=syracuse


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, I know, but it's also from quite a while ago.  His last post was quite a while ago, IIRC.  Besides, I'm pretty content with where I am now - I scan it every few months or so for new posts, and the thought just struck me.  Thanks though!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jan 7, 2004)

Heh, it WOULD be cool if Enworld Started a Gamer Locator service like RPGhost has. There were like 4 other big ones.


----------

